# Priester Nebenklasse



## Torhall (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Buffies!

Ich habe gestern erst mit RoM angefangen und mir einen Priester erstellt. 
Als Nebenklasse würde ich gerne Magier nehmen obwohl ich weis das es wohl nicht optimal ist da beide Klassen Mana abhängig sind. 
Hat diese Kombination auch Vorteile?
2. Wahl wäre für mich der Kundschafter.
Beratet mich mal ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Nebenklasse zu ändern wenn man merkt das es nicht funktioniert?

Freue mich auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2009)

Man kann die Nebenklasse nicht mehr ändern, wenn man sie einmal gewählt. Aber ich glaube es ist so ausgelegt, dass jede Kombination gut passt.
Ich spiele z. B. einen Priester/Schurken und wenn mein Mana leer ist kann ich meine Energie aufbrauchen. Aber einen richtigen Fehler bei der Nebenklasse kann man glaub ich nicht machen...


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Magier/Priester. 

Vorteile:
- Gleiche Rüstungsart
- Magier kann sich heilen

Nachteile:
- Schwach im Nahkampf
- beides Manaabhängig

Dazu muss ich auch auch sagen, dass ich noch nicht sooo weit gekommen bin, bisher macht mir die Kombination aber recht viel Spaß.


----------



## Torhall (18. Februar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Hab mich auch mal im offiziellen Forum umgeschaut und so selten scheint die Kombi gar nicht zu sein.
Ich werds auch mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Yldrasson (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe diese Kombination ebenfalls gewählt, allerding eher aus dem Grund, dass mir die anderen Klassen als Sekundärklassen noch weniger zusagen.
Mein Priester sollte eben ein ganz normaler Priester sein - da macht es sich nicht gut, wenn er auf einmal mit Kettenhemd und Zweihandaxt auf den Gegner zustürmt.
Ebenso wenig empfände ich es als passend, wenn mein kleiner Stoff-Freund mit der Neigung zum "golden Glitzern", bzw. zum "andere golden Glitzern lassen", auf einmal mit zwei Dolchen hinter dem Gegner auftaucht und ihm die Kehle durchschneidet.
Der Magier ist, im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen, dem Priester am ähnlichsten, was Lillyan ja sowohl bei ihren Pro-, als auch bei ihren Kontra-Argumenten hat durchblicken lassen.
Ich levele den Magier-Part meines Charakters eigentlich nicht. Allerhöchstens, um Freunden, die gerade mit dem Spiel angefangen haben, in den ersten Stunden zur Seite zu stehen.
Gut, der Feuerball, als Sofort-Zauber mit niedrigen Mana-Kosten ist ganz nützlich für die ach so gehassten "Ich-hab-nur-noch-1%-Lebensenergie-und-laufe-jetzt-weg-um-alle-meine-Freunde-zu-holen" - Gegner, bei denen ich zuvor immer eine viel zu mächtige und viel zu teure "Reissende Flut" hinaufbeschwören musste.

Also allein wegen diesem Zauber lohnt es sich schon. ^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Die Sula (19. Februar 2009)

Muss man die Nebenklasse denn hochleveln? Oder reicht es wenn die Primär Klasse oben ist? Weil ich habe ein Priester und es soll auch ein Priester bleiben....


----------



## Shinria (19. Februar 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Muss man die Nebenklasse denn hochleveln? Oder reicht es wenn die Primär Klasse oben ist? Weil ich habe ein Priester und es soll auch ein Priester bleiben....



Du bekommst durch deine 2te Klasse ja weitere skills die du auch mit deiner Mainklasse nutzen kannst... desweiteren bekommst du ab lvl 15/15 alle 5 lvl (also 20/20 ...25/25) einen Eliteskill beim Eliteskilltrainer... die sehr gut sind un auf die klassen zugeschnitten...


----------



## Thumb (19. Februar 2009)

Hey, 

Bei der Sekundärklassenwahl kommt es immer auf eure Absichten an.
Wenn ihr darauf aus seid auch in höheren Leveln immer weiter zu heilen, dann würde ich die Combi Priester/Ritter nehmen. Hab ich übrigends auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass der Ritter als Sekundärklasse viele deiner Werte beim Priester erhöht, zB: Rüstung, Verteidigung und Mana glaub ich auch.
Das ist insofern gut, weil man als Healer ja nicht nach einem Hit tot sein will.

Priest/Magier ist denk mal eher ne Combi für dmg, aber da kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Die Nebenklasse muss auf jeden Fall auch hochgelevelt werden, da die sonst überhaupt gar NICHTS bringt.
Du kannst die Effekte nur benutzen wenn du die mit deiner Sekundärklasse freigeschaltet hast. Also wenn du zb. Priester auf 40 hast, deine Sekundärklasse aber auf 16, kannst du die Effekte auch nur soweit benutzen wie du sie mit deiner anderen Klasse geskillt hast.

Grüße Thumb


----------



## Die Sula (19. Februar 2009)

Ist man denn später ein schlechterer heiler wenn man nicht Priester/Ritter gemacht hat? Weil ich habe jetzt Priester/Schurke gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch Priester/Schurke, aber jede Klassenkombination hat ihren Sinn und es gibt dafür zugeschnittene Eliteskills und wenn man Priester nimmt wird man sich wohl immer aufs Healen konzentrieren..., egal welche Nebenklasse.


----------



## Gnap (21. Februar 2009)

wie sieht das denn mit dem gear aus? 

ich hab gestern auch mal ne runde gelevelt und nen priest auf 10 gespielt. dieser soll in erster linie als heiler fungieren.

als 2te klasse hatte ich mir eig auch nen schurke erdache, aus dem einfachen low mana prügel ich halt. hat das denn sinn wenn ich eh als priest rum renne wille und int gear an habe und dann melee attacken use? hab ja dann kein schwert und nichts.


----------



## j4ckass (21. Februar 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> hat das denn sinn wenn ich eh als priest rum renne wille und int gear an habe und dann melee attacken use? hab ja dann kein schwert und nichts.



Also aus meiner derzeitigen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich eigentlich fast keine aktiven Skills/Attacken meiner zweiten Klasse benutze als Priester. Da ich nur 3 Ritter Meele Attacken habe macht das wenig sinn mit einem 1H-Stab in der Hand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke Mal, dass man während dem Leveln noch manchmal Skills seiner 2nd Class verwendet, aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei den Eliteskills die man erlernt.


----------



## Gnap (21. Februar 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Also aus meiner derzeitigen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich eigentlich fast keine aktiven Skills/Attacken meiner zweiten Klasse benutze als Priester. Da ich nur 3 Ritter Meele Attacken habe macht das wenig sinn mit einem 1H-Stab in der Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm das hab ich mir fast gedacht. naja die priester skills machen ja eig auch sehr guten dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Yldrasson (2. März 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> naja die priester skills machen ja eig auch sehr guten dmg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Davon war ich auch sehr positiv überrascht. Besonders der erste DoT, "Eisige Kälte" (oder so ähnlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gefällt mir sehr gut.
Damit lassen sich die Tagesquests ganz einfach machen. Einfach auf alle Gegner zaubern, die man im Gebiet so anfindet und dann kann man sich gemütlich zurücklehnen und den ganzen Käfern, Spinnen und Wölfen bei dem verzweifelten Versuch zusehen, den Priester umzuhauen, während ihre Reihen immer lichter werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Einer der ersten Momente, bei denen mir in RoM die Augen übergingen. Mein kleiner Priester inmitten von fast zwei Dutzend Feinden, die alle langsam krepierten. Dabei lief die "Ode an die Freude" aus Beethovens 9. Wirklich sehr toll. ^^)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## advanced08 (2. März 2009)

ich hab die kombi mage/priest

und hatte bis jetzt keine probs mit mana o.ä der dmg/heal ist auch sehr nice und man fungiert auch als supporter =D


----------



## Vervane (12. März 2009)

Priester/ Ritter ist v.a. wenn man full support spielen will sehr gut, da die Combi Skills u.a. auf + Heal geht.


----------



## carriewhite (13. März 2009)

priester/magier is ne tolle kombination, hast mit jeder klasse ein schild, allerdings hab ich den manatrank seit lvl 10/10 auf shortcut liegen... aber die kosten ja nix und haben auch keinen ewigen cd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunhawk (18. März 2009)

Also ich habe ebenfalls Priester/schurke und dank des 15/15 eliteskills (weiterer DoT) sollte man den priest nicht unterschätzen.Dieser ist im späteren verlauf ebenfalls ein guter DD.


----------



## Quakkerjakk (18. März 2009)

Ich habe jede Priester / XxX Kombo getestet, wollte mal sehen ob die mehr können als 'nur' Heilen.

Je nach dem welche EliteSkills eine Kombo bekommt könnte(sollte) man die ausreizen.

Folgendes ist meine Persönliche Meinung und kann sich mit jedem Patch ändern:

P/mage:
Heil mit mana regenerations support
-als mage könnte man Instant Caster sein weil man ab 30/30 ja noch einen instant cast dazu bekommt, könnte interessant sein

P/ritter:
Heilender Heiler der heilend heilt ;-) Life/mana buff in einem
-als ritter ist man tank, kein DD, aber mit eigenm heil support hält man lange aus

p/schurke:
hatte mal ab 15/15 den besten DoT und war ein echter killer heute ist er sehr von der Waffe abhängig in Gruppen verschwindet der DoT oft im nichts 
-als schurke ist Selbstheilung echt toll, aber er ist ein abgespeckter nahkämpfer es fehlt die Hilfe einer anderen (offensichtlichen) Schadensklasse 

p/krieger:
bis dato nicht zu empfehlen und auch die Kampfmönchhaltung bringt noch nicht. Da muss man wohl auf Balancing warten.
-als krieger... mhh siehe Schurke

p/kundi:
mit allen schadenerhöhendenbuffs die man sich selbst auferlegen kann - sowohl magisch als auch physisch - ist die Reißende Flut ein extrem starker zauber ab level 30/30 noch mehr.
-Als Kundi siehe krieger oder besser direkt Schurke

---
wie man merkt mag ich priester als 2. klasse nicht das liegt daran das ich finde das man so oft für eine vorsichtige spielweise auf eine echte charspezialisierung verzichtet.

Wenn mann viel schaden machen möchte sollte man magiebegabt zu magiebegabt und physisch zu physisch kombinieren. denn der schaden ist ausrüstungs abhänging - mehr den je - ansonsten sollte man eher auf support möglichkeiten achten die erst EliteSkills offenbaren das kann sehr interessant sein.


So oder so ähnlich,
Jakk


----------



## Hanfgurke (19. März 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage zu den Nebenklassen. Habe ebenfalls einen Priester angefangen und frage mich, ob man die Rüstungsart der Nebenklasse ebenfalls tragen kann, oder ob die Nebenklasse nur Auswirkungen auf die Skills hat.


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Wo hier schon mal die meta skills angesprochen wurden, post ich mal nen link zu der vollständigen Liste aller Fähigkeiten aller Klassencombis.

http://wiki.rom-info.net/index.php/Komboskills


----------



## Recc (19. März 2009)

Priester/Krieger nicht zu empfehlen? .. hmm schade finde die klasse interessant ....

welche waffen trägt man da eigentlich ?? haut man da mit stab zu oder wie?


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Also so wie ich es aus den Beitrag entnehmen kann ist die Combo so schlecht gar nicht.

http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=43015


----------



## Hanfgurke (20. März 2009)

Ich habe jetzt den Magier als Sekundäre Klasse gewählt, auch wenn beide mit Mana arbeiten. Letztendlich ist das allerdings nicht so gravierend, da man sich als Priester in Raid auf seine Heilung konzentriert und evtl. kann man hier durch den Int-Bonus des Magiers noch einen Vorteil erhaschen. Ich werd's ausprobieren und anschl. meine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich preisgeben.


----------



## Recc (20. März 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Also so wie ich es aus den Beitrag entnehmen kann ist die Combo so schlecht gar nicht.
> 
> http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=43015



fast den fred mal ganz gelesen ???

am ende schreibt der Guid ersteller das sie die klassencombi tot genervt haben... hab zwar nicht ganz verstanden warum.. aber wenn ers sagt o.O


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

jo sry ist schon länger her das ich den Guide gelesen hab und das war wohl noch vor dem Patch. 
Dachte nicht, das die Klassen Combi so stark negativ verändert wurde =/


----------



## Dragonsóul (20. März 2009)

Ich spiele auch Priester/Krieger und es macht derbe Fun. Besonders ab LvL 20/20 mit dem 2ten Elite Skill.

Last euch doch nicht dauernd sagen was ihr zu spielen habt und was nicht. Wenn es euch juckt eine bestimmte Kombo zu testen dann macht das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich spring jetzt aus dem Fenster, mein Nachbar meinte das macht Spaß.

bb


----------



## arlease (23. März 2009)

ich wollte mal fragen ob einer 
weiss wie stark sich das schneller zaubern auswirkt aus der kombo priest/rogue


----------



## Shariko (26. März 2009)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch Priester/Krieger und es macht derbe Fun. Besonders ab LvL 20/20 mit dem 2ten Elite Skill.
> 
> Last euch doch nicht dauernd sagen was ihr zu spielen habt und was nicht. Wenn es euch juckt eine bestimmte Kombo zu testen dann macht das auch
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Hauptsache es macht einem Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe selber auch die Combo Magier/Priester, wo ich aber beide Klassen paralell hochziehe (was auch ganz gut geht). Die Combo Priester/Krieger hab ich auch schon ausprobiert und die macht auch viel Fun.

Einfach mal ausprobieren, was einem liegt und welche Combo den eigenen Wünschen im Spiel näher bringt (ob ich aber aus dem Fenster springen würde ist fraglich, da sind mir meine Knochen heile doch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Recc (27. März 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Hauptsache es macht einem Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja da haben wir wieder die standart antworten ..

aber ich denke das es in RoM Combinationen gibt die einfach keinen sinn ergeben und da sind solche anworten doch ehr sinnlos und irreführend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (28. März 2009)

Spiele grad meinen Priester/Kundschafter hoch und muss sagen dass das abfarmen von mobs und das töten von elitegegnern recht einfach ist. Die Kombi ist gut zu leveln. Als Priester habe ich mein schild das mich vor immensem schaden schützt während ich mit dots wie vampirpfeil und dem kältedebuff schaden anrichte und das ziehl per kniesehne kite. Als kundschafter in der Mainklasse reichen da bereits die eispfeileprogs des Windpfeils sodass niemand an mich rankommt.
In Gruppen bin ich gern gesehener Heiler/DD da ich beim heilen praktisch kostenlos noch vampirpfeildots verteile und mein segen des wassergeists (15/15) den magieschaden der gesamten gruppe erhöht. Der verbesserte wellenpanzer ist ein kleines extra. Als Kundschafter Main kann ich außerdem schaden noch sozusagen einen heroism zünden der attackspeed der gesamten gruppe hochsetzt. Der Priester/Kundschafter ist der perfekte Support-heiler und -DamageDealer. Er macht keins von beiden am besten jedoch ist er durch seine ausgeprägten Gruppenfähigkeiten keine Kombi auf die man verzichten möchte.


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Ich spiele Priest/Mage,

eine tolle Supporter Kombo im High-Level-Gebiet.

Von 1-25 je nach dem wie der Mage "mitgelevelt" wird, ist der Feuerball (Spontanzauber) auch ein netter damage bringer


----------



## Sankt Cirianus (9. Mai 2009)

Nun fang grade meinen Twink an, Priester/Ritter...
Soll der vollblut Heiler ohne viel DMG sein...aber braucht so etwas nicht jede Gilde irgendwann!?


----------



## Smorthey (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe einen priest/mage und komme damit sehr gut zurecht weil dir eliteskills mp rezzen und einem deshalb fast nie die MP ausgehen(nur für den mage finde ichs nicht so gut weil dem immer die MP ausgehen) sonst aber eine sehr gute Kombi


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyPinkPanther (1. September 2009)

Ich habe einen 52/47 Priest Kundschafter und kann nur sagen daß ich von der Kombi begeistert bin.
Sie ist für pvp-liebende Spieler richtig gut (dank Kehlenstich und Eisklinge elite Skills), aber auch Pfeil der Genesung, der meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Heilzauber ist. Ich pack mit dem 1.5k sofortheal und 700 reggen, habe aber noch einen schlechten Stab^^
Priest Ritter ist natürlich der bessere Heiler, aber dank Pfeil sehen mich die Leute in der Grp immer wieder gern.


----------



## Vigilantus (1. September 2009)

Spiele Magier/Priest mit Main und noch Kundi/Priest, sowie Krieger/Priest. Macht alles Spaß... die Magierkombo hat wie schon genannt den netten Manarefill, für den sich jeder Ritter beim Tanken und auch die Magier freuen... Kundikombo ist mit Pfeil der Genesung einfach _der_ Raidheiler schlechthin, da der Zauber ja auf alle Raidmitglieder gewirkt werden kann, im Gegensatz zur normalen Gruppenheilung... und mag. Att.erhöhung ist voll ausgeskillt auch was feines für die Magier. Mit der Kriegerkombi bin ich leider erst bei 20/20, da gibt es noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung, aber als Einsamer Waldläufer ist man damit sehr gut unterwegs, in Gruppen steht aber die Heilleistung wahrscheinlich den anderen beiden Kombis etwas nach, da es nun mal ein Kriegspriester ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vigilantus


----------

